

Cluster with Clojure - herdrick
http://herdrick.tumblr.com/post/672301520/cluster-with-clojure

======
wglb
Good article, but sheesh, the zero-contrast background and font?

~~~
herdrick
You're right. Good enough now?

~~~
wglb
Better; thanks.

